# First real snow with the ATV



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Had a few 3" and 4" snows but this is the first decent one at 10" I got to use the ATV on. Let me tell you, downhill and up our 40% grade no problem w/o chains! The Ram would have needed to be chained up to do anything. Literally unstoppable, start to spin just lock the diff. I am beyond impressed. BTW, '07 Arctic Cat 650 H1 60" blade. So to those who are kind of thinking and wondering about one, go for it. The only thing the ATV lacks is weight for ripping the hardpack but even the Sno Way won't do that. Only blade that has been good for that is my 1964 Meyer on the IH (which is down this winter).


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Awsome! I used to plow with my Yamaha Wolverine and loved it. I don't have a plow on my AC, but I would bet it works awsome! I do kinda want to put one on it, but I just can't find a need to.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

4 wheelers can be great to plow with, but don't let the snow accumulate too much. 

I was at work while we were getting a blizzard, and by the time I got home we had 2' of snow. I could barely get it out of the garage, and then kept on getting hung up. I ended up having to use a blower....


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

ya i have a Kodiak i would like to put a blade on but its only 2wd and im kinda leary about it. i dont know how it will compare to runnin a lawn mower in snow or something but i thnk ill just save my money and buy a truck and blade next year when i can drive.


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

born2farm, when you angle the blade you have to steer into it or the blade will just push the front end around so I really don't see a 2WD being that efficient at pushing snow. I had no problem with the 10" of this last storm, but I also added an 8" aluminum shield to the top of the blade so nothing was able to come over the top. When the time comes to push 2' of snow I figure just drop the blade 1/2 way and cut the first layer off then come back for the rest. I go back to our shooting range all the time and the snow is about 1.5' deep and I just run right through it with no problem.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

ya i kinda figured it would be a little bit harder in 2wd.we dont usually get more then 4-5in of snow at a time so idk how well it would work.

thanks


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Here's another nice plow rig






He has a 6' plow on it! That's enough to make a poor little Poo Poo's belt slip just lookin at it!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That quad looks awesome.


----------



## jojoremigio (Dec 27, 2007)

*quad w/6' plow*

i have an ATV too but with a 48" plow. don't you all agree that at a certain point, the ATV just can't effectively push a blade that large with a decent amount of snow down. It just won't move. Or you can drive around with the plow 6" off from the bottom and do like three passes to clear it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

jojoremigio;469815 said:


> i have an ATV too but with a 48" plow. don't you all agree that at a certain point, the ATV just can't effectively push a blade that large with a decent amount of snow down. It just won't move. Or you can drive around with the plow 6" off from the bottom and do like three passes to clear it.


Thats what I have is a 48" plow on my quad too. Mine is nice it fits in a truck bed, a 54" wouldn't be a bad size though, but your right 72" is getting a little big, but I love that Arctic cat quad!!


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I just put a 48" Cycle Country Plow with Electric Lift on my 96 Polaris 4x4. I am looking for a small salt spreader to hang off the back, but haven't found anything yet. 

Of course here in Jersey it hasn't snowed since I put the blade on earlier this year...so I don't know how it will do.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

NJ Plowman;470173 said:


> I just put a 48" Cycle Country Plow with Electric Lift on my 96 Polaris 4x4. I am looking for a small salt spreader to hang off the back, but haven't found anything yet.
> 
> Of course here in Jersey it hasn't snowed since I put the blade on earlier this year...so I don't know how it will do.


If your looking to buy a new one northern tool sells a few differnt models for atvs, hers a link:
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CatDsp?Ne=2&storeId=6970&N=224764+224768


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

I have an 88 Honda TRX 300 4x4 (in excellent shape) with a Cycle Country plow, and it did fine in the last NJ storm. However after it rained, and packed the snow down hard, it was useless, out came the snowblower.


Zack


----------

